# Anyone been given high risk for downs...read this



## louise85

I was given a 1:89 chance of my little boy having downs basedon his nuchal measurement of above 3mm.

I had my little boy 4 weeks ago with absolutely no sign of downs he's just a very big boy (9lb 10) with a chunky neck!!

I know how hard it is not to worry, my whole pregnancy was tinged with worry and I will definately not have the test again, but I am so glad I refused the amnio and didn't risk losing my perfectly healthy baby.

xxx


----------



## pachamama

Congratulations on the safe arrival of your little man. You must be ecstatic!

Really glad it's all worked out well for you both. Thanks for sharing.

Enjoy!

x


----------



## shopaholicmum

This is excellent news I also have had a high risk result of 1:95, however I refused amnio.
It does make you more anxious about every little niggle that you get.

I am really pleased for you fingers crossed for me too.
Sarah x


----------



## SarahMac

I have just been give my combined test results and although the Nuchal Fold was of normal size and I am only 30 years old my results have come back 1:55 from the blood tests. I am petrified and so upset. I am booked in for an amnio next week. I didn't really worry about this as I only thought the risks were higher for older Mums.

So scared about the outcome and the risks of the amnio.

Anyone have any advice or had a similar experience? x


----------



## louise85

Sarah as i say mine was mainly from the nuchal measurement but i remember there were a few ladies on here whos nuchal was fine but bloods gave them a high result so they had amnio and everything was fine! 

One lady was 1 in 67 and her baby was fine, another was 1 in 5 and again baby was fine.

Good luck hun, hope everything goes well with your amnio

xxx


----------



## babyplease81

SarahMac said:


> I have just been give my combined test results and although the Nuchal Fold was of normal size and I am only 30 years old my results have come back 1:55 from the blood tests. I am petrified and so upset. I am booked in for an amnio next week. I didn't really worry about this as I only thought the risks were higher for older Mums.
> 
> So scared about the outcome and the risks of the amnio.
> 
> Anyone have any advice or had a similar experience? x

Hi, I just went through the exact same thing. Received results this morning that I am expecting a perfectly healthy little girl :cloud9:.
I'm only 29 and my nuchal fold was 1.6 and a nasal bone was present. My first trimester blood results were not too bad 1/500 but my second trimester bloods changed the risk to 1/31. We were devastated and went for the amnio that same day.. got results today (FISH) which I highly recommend. I got the results in 2 days and I've never felt better. It's such a stressful time but I think if you have a good nuchal fold then most of the time the blood tests are wrong. 
They do a full ultrasound before the amnio and if they see no soft markers then I think you shouldn't worry at all. 
After the amnio just relax as long as you can. I stayed home for 48 hours and really only got up to pee and do a few small things. I mostly just relaxed. Its been 3 days and so far everything seems good. She is still moving around so I know shes ok :happydance:
Good luck and try not to worry!!!! :hugs:


----------



## secretbaby

I wish I had the above odds - we were given 1 in 15.

There is no chance of me having the amnio as last year I lost a baby to PPROM (he lived 4 hours) so the amnio would be of much greater risk to me.

Someone on here said - 1 in 15 is 93% chance of positive outcome. I have only had the phone call no measurements or blood results.

Thanks to op - it is nice to have hope.


----------



## Emx

I was given a 1-50 risk in August last year - a combination of a high nuchal scan and my bloods... I declined a CVS or amnio as I was 36 at the time and based on my age alone my risk was 1-150 anyway! ... I wouldnt have the test again (my age risk is even higher now as I will be 37/38 when I TTC2) as it caused so much stress in my pregnancy...

Lani was born perfect on April 2nd this year xx


----------



## Arianas mummy

Hi Emx,

Do you mind me asking what the nuchal fold measurement.

I was given a 1 in 3 chance, based on the fold and my age only. I didn't have any blood results to enter into the 'system'.

PS. Lani looks beautiful.

Marie


----------



## tateypot

I was given a 1:7 result after nuchal fold measurement and blood results. We had the CVS test and thankfully everything came back fine. The nuchal measurement was 2.67 which is within normal limits but a little high. In addition the bloods both moved in the wrong direction as well. PaPPA was low and HCG high - hence the high result.


----------



## SarahMac

Thanks for all your advice. My Amnio is tomorrow morning and I am terrified but hoping that everything will be ok. Your support and advice has really helped calm me a little.

Best wishes x


----------



## applelova911

Same here. I'm 31 and they stated that I had the results of a 41yr old based on my bloods. They gave me a 1:58 of having downs. I cannot remember his nuchal fold measurement but I gave birth to a healthy baby boy 8lbs 3 oz on 6/14/10. Good Luck everyone! I refused an amnio and cvs, I kept the results to myself as I didn't want anyone trying to persuade me in changing what I felt was right. I hadn't even told my OH about the results.


----------



## kristexp1st

Good Luck for your Amnio test hope all goes well and its good news!
My Auntie was 39 when she fell pregnant she was given a 1:3 result,and I cant remember what the fold mesured but it was quite high!
My little cousin was born healthy with no health problems!


----------



## SarahMac

Hey- good news!!! Baby has been cleared of Downs, Patau, Edwards syndrome and sex chromosome abnormality! Woo hoo!

We have to wait 2 weeks for the full results but keeping our fingers crossed. Thanks for your support.

xx


----------



## applelova911

Congrats!!! I'm so happy for you. I know the feeling. Good Luck!!!


----------



## genies girl

great news x


----------



## Jadelm

CONGRATULATIONS :hugs:

And just to add.. I was told after THREE scans that bubs didn't have a nasal bone and at 22 weeks that her nuchal fold was measuring thick 9mm..

Well just a few days ago (as well as at a private scan a couple of months back that apparently couldn't be trusted by the NHS) she has CLEARLY got a nasal bone and everything is measuring perfectly and I was told a thick nuchal fold could mean many things and isn't necessarily Down's related, plus it can be misread depending on baby's position :flower: So as hard as it is, try not to worry - I kept telling myself this and now I'm so glad I did or I would have spent the last 2 months being stressed and not enjoying my pregnancy all for nothing xxx


----------

